# Wanted snowplows in chicago burbs



## mriddlesr

20 YEAR OLD COMPANY LOOKING FOR DEPENDABLE SUBS WITH THEIR OWN EQUIPMENT TO SERVICE MORE THAN 100 LOCATIONS THROUGHOUT CHICAGOLAND AREA INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE FOLLOWING AREAS:

SOUTH CHICAGO
NORTH CHICAGO
ORLAND PARK
TINLEY PARK
SKOKIE
EVANSTON
GRAYSLAKE
FOX LAKE
MCHENRY
ROCKFORD

AND ALMOST EVERY SUBURB AND CITY IN CONTRACTORS MUST BE DEPENDABLE AND AVAILABLE ON CALL 24/7. SALT CAPABILITIES ARE A PLUS BUT NOT A NECESSITY

CALL 773-254-6500
773-254-6501 FAX
EMAIL:[email protected]
ussmileyflag


----------



## NorthernSvc's

you again, i notice you haven't stolen any more pics from any other members here on plowsite.


----------



## mriddlesr

what are you talking about, I have never posted pics, so get your story straight.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

your website....has pictures on it of another members equipment


----------



## NorthernSvc's

we had this discussion back in november... only you had a different name


----------



## mriddlesr

I do not have a website yet, it is under construction by my it guy


----------



## NorthernSvc's

so the website you have on your profile - http://www.snowbiz-inc.com/ is not you?


----------



## mriddlesr

was not me, you must have me confused


----------



## mriddlesr

my co is chicago service group


----------



## NorthernSvc's

so then why. when i open underneath your little name there view profile, and i go to contact info you have http://www.snowbiz-inc.com/ as your website?


----------



## mriddlesr

that is old info


----------



## NorthernSvc's

but it is still you no?


----------



## mriddlesr

no, i have never poste pics and have never spoken to you, i only joined this site in nov


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i am talking about the pictures on you website, they are from another members website here on plowsite. in november either you or someone from your firm tried getting drivers and when we called him out on the blatant plageurism, he bailed and was never heard from again. If you paid him for these pics or if they truly are yours thats one things, but last i checked this member did not give you permission to use his pics. maybe im wrong.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im just saying it's crazy that your website http://www.snowbiz-inc.com/
and his website http://www.grandscapes.com/snow.htm have the same pics.... and you have noooo idea what im talking about...... i smell poop


----------



## mriddlesr

first of all I did not create that website, and as i stated before my company is chicago service group


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

e-mail sent, but no-reply

says alot about it

Nate


----------



## mriddlesr

when did you send the email???


----------



## ahoron

Are you looking for subs for now or for next year?


----------



## mriddlesr

for the rest of this year starting in march and for next year and possibly 3 year service contract


----------



## blowerman

Who starts in March? That's when we start putting the winter equipment away.


----------



## mriddlesr

who knows when it may snowin chicago, like i said i just picked up over 100 locations who were not happywith their currant provider


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

pm sent, sorry for the delay

thanks
Nate


----------



## scottL

mriddlesr;750302 said:


> who knows when it may snowin chicago, like i said i just picked up over 100 locations who were not happywith their currant provider


We chatted on the phone yesterday....... Please email or PM me the info. Thanks!


----------



## Snow2Go

So whats up with the Bogus Website and not being part of SIMA but not?


----------



## jblatti13

i called these people last week... said hed call back. havent heard nething... found their ad on lawn site for the same BS for summer lawn care for these "locations"... then i come accross their listing on craigslist.... i understand theres over 100 locations and whatnot.. theres guys here from chicago who could take those accounts and then some... so why would he need to post on craigslist? i dont know what someone would get out of having people calling them all day saying they want to work for him? but this just doesnt make sense to me.. especially if you all saw the website of the loser back in november using others pics... let me know if anyone finds anything out.. id like to find some legitamite work for myself... but this just seems like a waste of time


----------



## scottL

my gut says they got teased with this contract and panicked ... hence they started reaching out to everyone just in case they won the deal. I suspect they either A) have not won the deal so there is nothing behind the excitement or B) they have low balled it so badly that they are all over ebay for lawn equipment and homedepot for day labor.


----------



## snowangel13

Im the owner of Chicago Service Group, Inc. We currently hold a (3) three year contract plus the rest of this season. We have a full maintenance contract which includes but not limited to Snow and Ice Management and Lawn Care. I have been around for a very long time, Have over 20 Trucks, multiple Loaders, Skid steers, Atv's and salters on every unit. If anybody would like to make an appointment to view and verify for their own peace of mind contact me @ [email protected]

It actually baffles me that we have an obscene amount of work for this season as well as the next 3 and there is many other contractors without much. We are offering to give work and get paid, what exactly is wrong with some of these posters? Bordom? slackers? nothing better to do? or just miserable people trying to create caos upon these ligitament posts. As far as craigslist.....Why wouldnt we post in craigslist? there is local contractors looking on craigslist everyday. Stop being morons and start THINKING. Anybody who wants to be considered for work this year please contact us. Anybody who Posts negative, untrue, unproven statements will not be considered and will not be considered for any future work. Isnt this site supposed to be about unity? I cant believe how some people burn bridges.

In Good Faith 
Phil


----------



## Dissociative

I can vouch for him, I have worked several times for Phil. He is a good guy, and pays 

I don't knwo what the heck happened with the name change
I don't know what is up with the web-sites, i hope his tech guy fixes it. (my gut tells me Phil had 0 to do with that crap)

I DO KNOW....he does have the trucks..i put in all the strobes, he does have the work, and is is a decent guy to deal with. I have been yanked around by some of the best, but this guy was pretty damn stand up the times i work for him. 

PHIL....screw these guys...i'll take the work..LOL...put a tralior behind my truck and set me up. 
PS...working on the set-ups for you
GEOGRE


----------



## scottL

( Ohhhhhhhh boooooooyyy )


----------



## Dissociative




----------



## scottL

( BWahahahahaaha )


----------



## 3311

No membership at SIMA for chicago service group


----------



## stroker79

LOL thanks for the thread bump. I wonder if they come back this year looking for subs then not call any of them back??


----------



## timberseal

snowangel13;754525 said:


> Im the owner of Chicago Service Group, Inc. We currently hold a (3) three year contract plus the rest of this season. We have a full maintenance contract which includes but not limited to Snow and Ice Management and Lawn Care. I have been around for a very long time, Have over 20 Trucks, multiple Loaders, Skid steers, Atv's and salters on every unit. If anybody would like to make an appointment to view and verify for their own peace of mind contact me @ [email protected]
> 
> It actually baffles me that we have an obscene amount of work for this season as well as the next 3 and there is many other contractors without much. We are offering to give work and get paid, what exactly is wrong with some of these posters? Bordom? slackers? nothing better to do? or just miserable people trying to create caos upon these ligitament posts. As far as craigslist.....Why wouldnt we post in craigslist? there is local contractors looking on craigslist everyday. Stop being morons and start THINKING. Anybody who wants to be considered for work this year please contact us. Anybody who Posts negative, untrue, unproven statements will not be considered and will not be considered for any future work. Isnt this site supposed to be about unity? I cant believe how some people burn bridges.
> 
> In Good Faith
> Phil


Interesting to say the least....... because last year I spoke with you (Phil) AND Mike when the business was under the Snow Biz name about work in NW indiana you had. Normally I wouldn't even waste a second of my time with BS like this but someone is hiding something for whatever reason. It's really none of my business but I would hate to see someone get screwed here too.


----------



## timberseal

I guess this pretty well sums the matter up.......


----------



## Dissociative

DOH........thats gotta hurt.......

i duuno.....Phil treats me very well......what he does for anybody else i can not say.....i wasn't there..

i do believe he has zero to do with whatever BS is going around.....he has guys running his stuff for him......they are to blame...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

sowell sounds like he needs to tighten his leash, cause his employees are makin his company look shady as hell...


----------



## Dissociative

NorthernSvc's;857272 said:


> sowell sounds like he needs to tighten his leash, cause his employees are makin his company look shady as hell...


agreed......100%


----------



## scottL

Just one ICE or DEA visit away from 3 square meals and paid for tv :laughing: J/K I have no idea about them directly.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Dissociative;856785 said:


> DOH........thats gotta hurt.......
> 
> i duuno.....Phil treats me very well......what he does for anybody else i can not say.....i wasn't there..
> 
> i do believe he has zero to do with whatever BS is going around.....he has guys running his stuff for him......they are to blame...


We were going to work for Chicago Service Group really close to signing the contract until a few things happened. We emailed [email protected] and never got a reply and still haven't. We called Chicago Service Group and asked for Phil, lady that answered said there was no Phil that worked there. Ok, so we asked are you affliated with Snow Biz? She answered no, never heard of them. Then she says you need to talk to Mike Riddle who is in charge of Chicago Service Group snow removal. We call Snow Biz's number and the guy that answered said Snow Biz is Chicago Service Group's snow removal branch (obviously connected). Then he said we need to talk to Mike as well.

Long story short, there is way too much shady **** going on between these two companies and/or company. We were ready to come help you guys all winter with two fully equipped trucks but we did not want to get screwed. Kinda pathetic you guys need to tighten up if you are legit and get everything straight or if you are into screwing people then hopefully you will get caught by the wrong guy and learn your lesson! What goes around comes around.


----------



## Dissociative

well........i can't speak for what i don't own.....but please if the "you guys" reference was toward me that was wrong....i am a SUB just like you....

mabey he just liked me better than all of you....LOL......bwwahahahah


----------



## Dissociative

ohiogreenworks;858025 said:


> We were going to work for Chicago Service Group really close to signing the contract until a few things happened. We emailed [email protected] and never got a reply and still haven't. We called Chicago Service Group and asked for Phil, lady that answered said there was no Phil that worked there. Ok, so we asked are you affliated with Snow Biz? She answered no, never heard of them. Then she says you need to talk to Mike Riddle who is in charge of Chicago Service Group snow removal. We call Snow Biz's number and the guy that answered said Snow Biz is Chicago Service Group's snow removal branch (obviously connected). Then he said we need to talk to Mike as well.
> 
> Long story short, there is way too much shady **** going on between these two companies and/or company. We were ready to come help you guys all winter with two fully equipped trucks but we did not want to get screwed. Kinda pathetic you guys need to tighten up if you are legit and get everything straight or if you are into screwing people then hopefully you will get caught by the wrong guy and learn your lesson! What goes around comes around.


call me curious..... is there no snow in Ohio?....why were you here?...damn long drive just to plow..;-)


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Dissociative;858258 said:


> call me curious..... is there no snow in Ohio?....why were you here?...damn long drive just to plow..;-)


lol there is some snow here but in Dayton not enough to make any money doing. So we are heading to Chicago for the winter this year in search of snow. Our buddy lives on the north side so we figured why not hang out enjoy the town and plow some snow for the winter? 

Dissociative, the you guys comment was not directed at you, my bad I should have just said help out chicago service group instead. I just re-read my post and it does sound like I meant you, sorry didn't intend for it to sound that way.


----------



## Dissociative

ohiogreenworks;858273 said:


> lol there is some snow here but in Dayton not enough to make any money doing. So we are heading to Chicago for the winter this year in search of snow. Our buddy lives on the north side so we figured why not hang out enjoy the town and plow some snow for the winter?
> 
> Dissociative, the you guys comment was not directed at you, my bad I should have just said help out chicago service group instead. I just re-read my post and it does sound like I meant you, sorry didn't intend for it to sound that way.


well.......let's get a beer and find you some work son...


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Dissociative;858319 said:


> well.......let's get a beer and find you some work son...


Sounds good. As of now, we are going with Winter Services. They have the most work close by where we will be staying. They seem the most legit so hopefully it works out but we will be trying to make contacts up there wherever we can.


----------



## Dissociative

ok.........screw the work...lets go drinking.....


----------



## klem

hehe, i've read alot about this company, tried to contact them to see if i get a response, but nothing. I don't know what they are trying to do / prove, but no response from a company thats specifcally looking for drivers.... I don't want to knock on them or talk "poop" about 'em, but it seems like a joke...i can't imagine this company getting anywhere in the next couple of years...


----------

